# mp4 player os formatted



## bobaganoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello, i am one lucky guy. I got a mp4 player from my brother yet my wife formatted it before putting video on it. this unfortunately affected the operating system. now it goes through the boot screen and then displays an error message. this wouldn't be so complicated yet the device is a ODD-I p10 personal media player from Korea. My brother purchased it there and brought it back for me. how nice. so I tried the firmware update from the manufacturer's site in English, yet there is no directory left to put the bin file into. although on the Korean version of the site is a contents installer witch gave me hope yet again failure has struck and nothing can be downloaded from the Korean site. please help me. bob.


----------

